# How to remove front turn signal lenses?



## SG1 (Sep 24, 2002)

I tried using the instructions on Performance IX and they didn't seem to work . From the driver's side front looking directly at the fender hole, which direction do I need to push the lens tab? I already tried "experimenting" in all directions and now the tab is pretty trashed. I'm hoping someone can tell me the exact step by step procedure so it would save me from having to buy a new lens. Thanks


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

This is strange but I just sent you a PM and now I see your message so I am guessing you've got a set of clears and your trying to make the switch.

Anyway, I'll give you some guidance on how to do it. 
First you should check the E46fanantics.com or maybe it was 330Ci.com web site and read the Do it yourself they have, it's a good one 

Take a flashlight and look down at the hole. you should see the tab. What you need to do is take a screwdriver and push down on the tab. this should release the light but it's never that easy.
You need to kinda of push out the clear with the screwdriver that you are pushing the tab dwob with.

While pushing down on the screwdriver, try pushing the lense forward, (dare I say tap it with a hammer)

Just so you know, this is only one of the biggest pain in the butts of the installation but it's even tougher putting the lense in.
If you have a new set of lenses then you might need to take a razor blade and trim off the tab a little. you should see how to do this in the directions of the website. If you got the lense used then most likely the old owner trimmed it already and it's much easier to install.

Just a quick tip on installing the new lense. When you put it in place, kind of push it in with your whole hand on the lens and do it in a rocking motion, eventually the lens should click in . . .
becareful not to crack the lens while doing this, . . . this part of the installation can be very frusterating . . .


----------



## SG1 (Sep 24, 2002)

Alan, I got your PM. I think I will still try to remove this lens just for the sake of knowing how to do it or in case I need to change a bulb. So far I've already broken one of the tabs on the black light trim.... And the actual tab inside the hole is probably hanging on by like 10% of the original material. Sounds like a real PITA for such a simple part.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

It is a pain in the A**, for 2002, they got smart and made it attach with a screw instead of the tab.

The first time I changed my corner, it too me 40 minutes, the 2nd one was easier since I had a good idea of how to do it and it took me 20 minutes.


----------

